# Netzwerkengpass finden.. ?



## noise (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe hier in meiner Firma ein Netzwerk mit ~30 PC's die alle in einer Domain hängen (Win2k Server). Verbunden werden alle über Switches.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.. es kommt teilweise zu extremen "Hängern" sprich, das Netz ist extrem langsam.. hauptsächlich merkt man das wenn man eine, von uns interne, Software nutzt (läuft auf einem eigenen Server). 
Da es aber, wenn die Leistung bei der Software sinkt, auch immer so ist das das Internet fast komplett steht kann der Fehler meiner Meinugn nach ja nicht an dem "Software- Server" hängen. 

Ich wollte nun mal fragen: Wie und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln könnte ich die Engpässe in meinem Netzwerk einkreisen/ausfindig machen?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht um was es mir geht.


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Starte aus der Systemsteuerung die "Verwaltung".
Gehe nun auf "lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie".
Wähle hier "lokale Richtlinie/Sicherheitsoptionen".

Hier deaktiviere folgende Einstellungen:

Microsoft-Netzwerk (Client) : Kommunikation digital signieren (immer)

Microsoft-Netzwerk (Client) : Kommunikation digital signieren (wenn möglich)

Domänenmitglied : Daten des sicheren Kanals digital signieren (wenn möglich)

Domänenmitglied : Daten des sicheren Kanals digital verschlüsseln (wenn möglich)

Domänenmitglied : Daten des sicheren Kanals digital verschlüsseln oder signieren (immer)

Domänenmitglied : Starker Sitzungsschlüssel erforderlich.

Dann noch einen Registryschlüssel löschen sonst geht nix los.

Lösch mal :

"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/RemoteComputer/
NameSpace/D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF"

Sonst bleibt noch den Datendurchlass der NICs zu erhöhen,
Aber ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist nur bei langsameren
Rechnern (500 MHz und weniger) zu verspüren und betrifft nur die 
Datenübertragung im Netzwerk und bei DSL.
Zuerst notiere im Gerätemanager die IRQ-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte.
Anschließend füge in der "system.ini" -Datei unter dem Zweig [386enh]
folgende Zeile hinzu:
z.B. Irq5=*4096*
Dadurch wird der Netzwerkkarte ein Datenpuffer von 4 Mb
zur Verfügung gestellt.
Dieser Datenpuffer wird allerdings dem RAM entzogen.


----------



## noise (24. Juni 2004)

Du meinst das soll ich bei jedem Client machen, oder soll das am Server selbst so eingestellt werden ?


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von noise _
> Du meinst das soll ich bei jedem Client machen, oder soll das am Server selbst so eingestellt werden ?


Wenn schon, denn schon!  
Aber ich würde beim Server anfangen und erstmal nur bei einem Client,
um zu sehen ob es was bringt.
Und wenn, dann ...!  erst bei allen Clients auch noch. Tja!


----------



## noise (24. Juni 2004)

Ok, danke schonmal!
Mal sehen ob das was bringen wird 
Gibts sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob es irgendwo ein Netzwerkproblem gibt ? Also eben einen "Flaschenhals".


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Juni 2004)

Hier ist vielleicht ein Tool dabei 
Und evtl. der Netzwerkmonitor von 2k


----------



## noise (25. Juni 2004)

So, also dein Vorschlag hat leider nicht viel gebracht.
Ich habe jetzt aber eine andere Idee.. könnte es damit zusammen hängen das wir einen Proxy benutzen? (über Linux)


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Juni 2004)

Ein Proxy als Bremser ? glaube ich nicht, normalerweise geht es
eher schneller da er ja Webseiten zwischenspeichert.
Welche Ports benutzt du denn?
Was habt ihr für einen Internet-Anschluss?
Wird die Software von allen gleichzeitig benutzt?


----------



## noise (28. Juni 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Das Problem tritt jetzt zur Zeit wieder mal nicht auf.. habe alle Server mal neu gestartet. Ich weiss das ist nicht wirklich eine professionelle Methode.. aber zur Zeit reicht das mal


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Juni 2004)

Hi

Ist zwar nur so eine Idee, aber ist es vielleicht möglich, dass einer der Switches dabei ist den Geist aufzugeben oder du zuviele Broadcasts im Netzwerk hast. Solche Broadcasts können ein Netz ganz schön ausbremsen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

